# echo clutch spring clip



## dgburner (Aug 28, 2016)

I am reassembling my 3450 and a couple of the spring clips (see picture)are broken but can't see how they effect the function of the clutch at all. Can I go on with only one clip or could something unforeseen occur?


----------



## hanniedog (Aug 28, 2016)

The engineers just added those for no purpose.


----------



## Echojohnny (Aug 2, 2019)

hanniedog said:


> The engineers just added those for no purpose.


*Your a Hoot! *


----------

